# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  A grateful Whistleblow!

## gac

To my absolute horror, I picked up 3 withdrawls from my business account early 1 morning that I instantly knew we had not made - R2000 ATM cash withdrawal, R5 000 inter account transfer & further R2 000 inter account transfer. In my panicked state of realsing some fraudulent bod had access to our accounts I didnt recognise the 2 account numbers to which the latter 2 withdrawals have been transferred, were actually our accounts.

Turned out that my Debit Card had been "copied" the day before when making ATM transactions and within 10 minutes, the withdrawal made at a nearby shopping centre ATM. After maxing out the R2000 daily withdrawal celing we have on the account, they then attempted to transfer funds into other accounts in the hope the limit was a per account one. Tough luck you bastards! 

Thinking at the time we had lost R9000 with chance of more to follow our Bank was immediately notified and the cards stopped.

Long story short 2 hours later I walked out of Standard Bank Hillcrest-KZN having been superbly attended to by a wonderfully efficient lady called Tee Mokoena, reassured that the R2000 fraudulently withdrawn would be refunded, a new replacement card in my wallet and able to continue functioning as though nothing had ever happened. 

Whilst we all like to offload frustrations & concerns much of the time its important for our own sanity that we also put the same effort into recognising good things. 

Tee Mokoena, she has been thanked personally, you are a TRUE CHAMPION. The way you calmed me down, reassured me that everything was under control and the truly professional manner you had everything sorted out in the space of 20 short minutes was unbelievable. You were friendly, sympathetic, reassuring and inspirational.

Standard Bank (Hillcrest) is extremely fortunate to have someone like you in their employ and I hope they know it. 
South Africa & the world needs more Tee Mokoena's. :Kissing2:   :Thumbup:

----------

Blurock (08-Jan-12), Dave A (08-Jan-12)

----------


## Dave A

It's great to hear about such terrific service. Congratulations Tee Makoena and Standard Bank Hillcrest  :Thumbup:

----------

Blurock (08-Jan-12)

----------


## AmithS

Great to hear!

Just for interest, I stand to be corrected.  Most banks will only refund transactions that are from a non chip card as per their insurance rules that come built into your fees! i.e. anything to do with a pin transaction will not be covered by the insurance provided by banks on cards.

----------


## gac

Honestly dont know except that a full re-imbursment was granted us in this case.

----------


## Dave A

I'm guessing it was copied using one of those sneaky gadgets these devils put on ATMs then?

----------


## Blurock

Is there perhaps a "ring" operating in the Hillcrest area? My parents had their credit card cloned at a supermarket till. Fortunately Absa's card division picked it up immediately and reversed the transaction. Before they even knew of the fraudulent transaction! No feedback whether anyone was caught though. :Batman:

----------

